# 

## nickeler

,  ,  .  ...
  ",   "    " " ,    (    ³ ), ...        ,  ,         .       .    , 䳿   -  .
http://softez.org.ua/showthread.php?p=3554
 ,      .      ,        .

----------


## Tail

,          ,           
  ,    ,     ()

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Tail*, ,       ,    . !

----------


## Olio

100%,          )))
"..3.                . ** ..."
         )))

----------

> "..3.                .            ..."
>         )))

      ,        .

----------


## kobieta

ͳ         ,   .   , ... ... ,            :).
    ""    : "    ?".         ", ".
     .

----------


## rust

.
       . 
    .    .

----------


## Olio

> .

         ))   , "" ,      ,     ,    ,      .   ,          )))))

----------


## kobieta

> ))   , "" ,      ,     ,    ,      .   ,          )))))

   ,   ,      ,   ,     ,     .           . 
  ..       .     :  

> -  ,   -,     ?
> -  ,     ,    !  !!!       !    ,  
> - , , ,  .

  ..

----------


## Olio

*kobieta*, ,      -      )))       ,      ?...

----------


## mia

-   ,      ,     -    ,  -  )).

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*, ,      -      )))       ,      ?...

   ,         ,     ,   ..
,  ,        ,   . ,       - ...! ,    20 000     , ! ..  ,   30 000  .  

> - , (    ),  -   ,    10 000  , ? ҳ     . 
>  - !    !      - , ...    - !   ,  !   !

----------


## Olio

*kobieta*,          ... ...

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,          ... ...

  ..   .        .     .
 ,    .. -  ,     .

----------


## Olio

,        // ... (,    ))))

----------

,  .

----------


## kobieta

> ,  .

  , !!!!!!!!      !

----------

,   :)

----------


## laithemmer

,    ?  , "  ",        ,  ,  ...
    ?

----------

,      .   , ,  .          .  10000   ,  .   ,    , "  "     . 
        .    !

----------


## rust

?

----------


## kolizey

> ?

  ", ...  !"

----------


## nickeler

http://skuky.net/50749
  ,

----------


## LAEN

. 
  ,  ,   :) 
     (//// // ) ""   -        /.

----------


## rasta-koy

95%       .
----------
       , ,     .
,         , ,           ,      ,    ,    ,      -3,   ,        ...
 ,    ...   ()  ?
      ,      ?       , ,  -3      ,  ,           ,     ,        ,  2+1, ....
                     ,  ,     ,        .
  "I wanna to believe",   ,    ...
----------
  ,       ( , ),          ....  (     ,      ,           ,                 ), , ,      ,         ,           ...  -    ,     -...

----------


## kit

NASA:    ,

----------


## rasta-koy

> NASA:    ,

         : "   ,   ",           ,   ,                 ,      ,    , - -,           ,   :- )))

----------


## rust

,     .

----------


## rasta-koy

,  .    ,        ,  -? ?  ? , ,  .    -   -     ,   !!!      .
-------------
       =    = !

----------

